# Sorry Mr Pizza Man!



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

We ordered some pizza last night because I really didn't feel like cooking and we had a buy one large pizza get one free coupon. Pretty hard to turn down free pizza. Anyway my husband orders the pizza we wait for it to be delivered. About 30 minutes later Jade starts barking up a storm and the door bell rings. I tell her to hush (still a work in progress I'll admit) and she mostly listens. I make her sit about 10 feet from the door and my husband opens the door. The poor guys is as far back as he can possibly be and he basically throws the pizza through the door and runs away. We didn't get to give him his tip, the coupon we were suppose to turn in, or sign the receipt... Sorry Mr. Pizza Man! Didn't mean to scare you! Although it does kinda make me feel good than just my dogs bark is enough to send a grown man running.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

We've had many delivery guys call us to come out of the house while they are parked at the end of our driveway once they hear the dogs inside the first time.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

mine does it to the mail man only if she hears him and isnt to lazy to get up lol


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

My mail lady hates delivering packages to my house because she actually has to drive down the driveway (pretty long) then she just sits in the vehicle and beeps till I come out because she's afraid of my dog. Can't wait to see how she likes Lola once she's older lol.


----------



## LUV4MAJOR (Sep 11, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL you guys get all the fun ones! Any time someone delivers anything here and I'm home, I have Shasta in a sit and she watches. She's not mean or anything but she has that stare down and its unnerving. She doesn't bark.... like ever. So they're visibly shaking and watching her.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

That's too funny. We had a beagle growing up that was food obsessed and crazy. We had pizza delivered one night, our front door was open, but we had a storm door that was half screen and half glass. When the delivery guy came, our beagle ran down the stairs, straight through the glass part of the door and then had to go to the vet for stitches. I was only 10, but I don't remember getting our pizza that night.

Now with Molly, our regular Fed Ex and UPS drivers do not ring our doorbell when dropping off, unless they need a signature. They try to be so quiet so she doesn't bark, she looks pretty fierce barking through our living room window.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

All our delivery people very much appreciate the fact that Hans gets put behind a closed door after he finishes alert barking. We tell him "Enough," and he gets put away. 
Then, we open the door and accept whatever delivery we are receiving. 
They are always relieved and tell us they wish everyone did that. There is no way I would put my dog or any delivery person at risk.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I get the spirit of the story and can appreciate the giggle.

But when I invite someone to my home, even the pizza delivery guy I do not want them to be afraid. Of course you can't absolutely control if someone is afraid but I can certainly put their mind at ease & make the situation easier on them.

Rusty always barks when someone knocks on the door. He's like a bull horn running through the house telling me "someone is here!". But is now good at, hush and sit which took a lot of training and patience on my end.

We were outside working and ordered pizza when the delivery driver got out of the car and took one look at Rusty just sitting under the tree he was visible nervous. My husband asked me to take him around back so the guy would feel more comfortable. No problem.

There have been several times when we are working outside and Rusty will get to our guest before we do and he always escorts them to us. He's usually your own personal escort in the house wherever you go. He's tried to follow my dad in the bathroom. lol


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> All our delivery people very much appreciate the fact that Hans gets put behind a closed door after he finishes alert barking. We tell him "Enough," and he gets put away.
> Then, we open the door and accept whatever delivery we are receiving.
> They are always relieved and tell us they wish everyone did that. There is no way I would put my dog or any delivery person at risk.


Unfortunately our front door opens up to the open living room/dining room/kitchen combo and there is no place to put her. If I am home alone I always go to the door, howler at them to please hold on, and trek arcoss the house to put her in our room. Since my husband was home last night he went to the door. I stayed far back, put Jade in sit, told her to hush, and stood there with my hand on her collar until she listened then and only then did my husband open the door. I did everything I could to ensure that my dog was secure and no one was in danger, if she had somehow gotten lose from me, my husband would have simply closed the door before she got to it, but she didn't even budge. 

Her bark alone is what scared the poor guy, after the door was open she was a perfect little lady. I'm sorry people took it that I enjoyed seeing a grown man running my house, that is not how I meant it. We are not exactly in the nicest of neighborhoods and I appreciate that my dog will bark loudly enough to scare off possible intruders but will listen when I tell her to hush. Plus I feel bad we couldn't give the guy his tip.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I do think this guy went a little overboard by his reaction when all she did was bark at him


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I do think this guy went a little overboard by his reaction when all she did was bark at him


I'm thinking he must have had some bad dog experience in the past! Poor guy looked like a ghost!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL I had a similar experience with my male GSD, as soon as he saw pizza man he barked up a storm - loud, aggressive, very scary guard dog bark and pizza man refused to come up our stairs. Our property is fulled fenced, so we now have to wait outside our property for pizza man as he won't come on our property.

And the mail man.................. boy do they hate the mail man


----------



## ILoveMyGSDBanjo (Nov 19, 2013)

Haha, that's funny. My dog hates the UPS and FedEx guys the most, and they're so scared of her even though she doesn't even look scary. She looks cute to me. Lol


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i would keep on using the buy one get one free coupon!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

LOL! I think the guy over reacted a bit. No cooking and a free pizza. 

Oh: and if you really wanted the guy to get his tip you could go to the pizza place and give it to him. That would also give you the opportunity to tell him he needn't be terrified of your dog.

I understand the spirit of the post. 

That said: 



Sunflowers said:


> All our delivery people very much appreciate the fact that Hans gets put behind a closed door after he finishes alert barking. We tell him "Enough," and he gets put away.
> Then, we open the door and accept whatever delivery we are receiving.
> They are always relieved and tell us they wish everyone did that. There is no way I would put my dog or any delivery person at risk.


IMO I would certainly not put my dog behind a door in another room when anyone came to my door. I feel strongly that it defeats the purpose of having my dog potentially saving my from an intruder/attacker. Just because I am expecting a delivery doesn't mean the person on the other side of the door is who I expect or is to be trusted. 

I am in full agreement that any dog needs to be trained for proper door/delivery/guest manners.
I am actually working on weekly meet and greets with my mail man so neither he or the dog are afraid of each other. The UPS and Fed Ex guys remain to be seen, but the holiday deliveries will be starting soon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Springbrz said:


> IMO I would certainly not put my dog behind a door in another room when anyone came to my door. I feel strongly that it defeats the purpose of having my dog potentially saving my from an intruder/attacker.


You expect your untrained (in protection) dog to save you from an attacker?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

for some reason I can't edit my last post. Wanted to add I leash my girl when people come to the door until I can get her solidly trained to sit and stay and no barking/growling.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The delivery people always stand about 2 feet form the door once they hear my three going off. They've never fled though. Actually they have never seen my dog. The security door can be seen out of, but not in during the day.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> i would keep on using the buy one get one free coupon!


+1 ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My back yard fence extends past the length of the house. When I'm expecting a delivery, I put my dogs in the back yard. When they drive up the drive way they can hear / see the dogs. 

99% of the time they'll open their door and stand at their vehicle. They won't come to the house. 

That is how us hermits roll.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After they let me know, I tell Babs, in front of them, to GO TO MY BED. 

The dog is still fully capable of attacking if anyone were to do something stupid. But it also shows that she is well trained. She trots off to my bed. The other two dogs behind the couch area are right there, but they are behind a baby gate, that can't be seen from the door. Evenso, they do not come up to the door, so some restraint is obvious. 

Personally, the best deterrant type dog is a dog that will not only bark, but will stop barking when you give them a command, and who will exhibit some well-trained behavior. When Babsy was a year old, I would let people come into the house for the furnace or the water softener or whatever, and I would have Babs SIT, and STAY. Her eyes would be constantly on the person. But she would be sitting there like a statue. Even the little 58 pound stick of dynamite gave them the eebie-jeebies. 

Dogs that bark and jump up, and let you drag them into the other room where the crate or door is, is not nearly as intimidating as a well-trained dog is. 

Train your dogs. Train them that ENOUGH! means stop barking or stop whatever crazyness you are doing. Then give them a command -- tell them what you want them TO DO. 

The dog is like: "oh my gosh, oh my gosh, someone's here, there's someone here, hey it's a man, it's someone, oh my gosh, where's my ball, it's a man, oh my gosh" ENOUGH! "OH! there's Susie, she knows about the man, what does she want me to do?" SIT "Oh, sit, uhm, yeah, that's when my butts on the floor, yeah, I can do that." STAY "Susie says stay, we know how to do this. 

And the Pizza guy is like:

Oh my God, listen to that, there are dogs in there, probably big ones. 
Knock Knock, 
Yep big dogs, 
ENOUGH

Wait, they're not barking now, maybe the owner has them under control.

SIT

Wow, the dog is trained, I wonder what all its trained to do. 

STAY

I hope it does stay, but it seems like she has it under control. I wouldn't want to bother this lady.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> You expect your untrained (in protection) dog to save you from an attacker?


I'm going to consider that you missed the word *"potentially" *in my post. 
And, it is not unheard of, of untrained (in protection) dogs of any breed protecting and/or staving off would be attackers...just saying.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe the pizza guy didn't feel like your dogs were under control. can you tell your dogs "quiet", "no barking", can you give a hand signal for "quiet", etc?



Abby142 said:


> We ordered some pizza last night because I really didn't feel like cooking and we had a buy one large pizza get one free coupon. Pretty hard to turn down free pizza. Anyway my husband orders the pizza we wait for it to be delivered. About 30 minutes later Jade starts barking up a storm and the door bell rings. I tell her to hush (still a work in progress I'll admit) and she mostly listens. I make her sit about 10 feet from the door and my husband opens the door. The poor guys is as far back as he can possibly be and he basically throws the pizza through the door and runs away. We didn't get to give him his tip, the coupon we were suppose to turn in, or sign the receipt... Sorry Mr. Pizza Man! Didn't mean to scare you!
> 
> >>>>> Although it does kinda make me feel good than just my dogs bark is enough to send a grown man running.<<<<<


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko scared the bejeesus out of one delivery guy, he was sitting in front of the screen door just doing his thing, and I didn't have my phone on me. I hear "Hello?? Hello?? Your dog is out!!" I go to the door and the pizza guy is cowering behind my fence lol he tried to call me but I didn't hear it so he had to yell for me! I felt terrible and put Eko away, also gave him an extra big tip as an apology. I haven't seen that delivery guy since, though, must have scared him more than I thought!


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> maybe the pizza guy didn't feel like your dogs were under control. can you tell your dogs "quiet", "no barking", can you give a hand signal for "quiet", etc?


I did tell her "hush". It is a work in progress and she let you one or two little yips (nothing like the full scale barking she had been doing) before becoming silent. But once my husband opened the door all the pizza guy could see was Jade sitting next to me. She didn't bark, didn't pull, didn't try to get up. 

It still isn't perfect and my goal is to be able to do as selzer explained, but we are not there yet. Our friends always hate coming over because we make them ring the door and enter like 5 times so we can practice with Jade. We don't get much company so we get as much use out of those visits we do get as possible!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Poor pizza delivery guy, he may have had a bad experience before. I have a sunroom, so I close mine behind that door when I answer the front door, I now also have to lock my side door because Dolly has learned she can stand on the first step of the landing and slap the lever handle hard enough to let herself out. I miss pizza delivery, being a hick sometimes sucks LOL, the other reason to lock the side door is it is open door policy in this area and more than one neighbor has come to the side door, stuck their head in to yell hello. I don't really have an issue with it, but we changed the window in the door to frosted and Oz sleeps on that landing, the landing isn't very big so I don't want him hit with the door.
If I know someone is coming, I stick the dogs in the yard, at our old house we used a baby gate.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha yeah delivery people have a tough job! My girl is almost lab-like in her adoration of visitors, but you couldn't tell that from her bark. I'm sure if you do a lot of deliveries or termite inspections or whatever you run into more than one dog that will back up its bark, so maybe that's why he was scared. It could just be the person though. We went to Sonic once and I had my girl laying at my feet on the patio. She was relaxed and quiet laying there, but the poor carhop still seemed really nervous :shrug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

